# Conte al Chelsea: manca solo la firma.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, i contatti ed i colloqui tra l'entourage di Conte ed il Chelsea proseguono molto bene. Il tecnico italiano, nei prossimi giorni, dovrebbe firmare ufficialmente il contratto triennale che lo legherà al club inglese.


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

Dato che l'anno prossimo arriverà un allenatore italiano, questo significa che i nostri ""sogni"" sono finiti.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ma davvero qualcuno credeva a Conte?!

Non scherziamo. Conte è uno che vuole vincere.


----------



## Baggio (25 Febbraio 2016)

Molti ci credevano come dei baccalà e ora fanno finta di niente, ma tanti tanti


Solo illusioni, come con Ancelotti


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Febbraio 2016)

Il fegato degli Juventini sarà ormai spappolato. "Chi volete che se lo fila Conte? Ha fatto il CT solo perché nessuna big lo voleva" e via dicendo. Spero che il prossimo anno la Juve becchi proprio il Chelsea in Champions League.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno credeva a Conte?!
> 
> Non scherziamo. Conte è uno che vuole vincere.



Non c'erano i presupposti. Partiamo da un concetto, lui vuole autonomia, Galliani e Berlusconi sono l'opposto. Basta questo per capire che non verrebbe mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il fegato degli Juventini sarà ormai spappolato. "Chi volete che se lo fila Conte? Ha fatto il CT solo perché nessuna big lo voleva" e via dicendo. Spero che il prossimo anno la Juve becchi proprio il Chelsea in Champions League.



Il Chelsea in Cl manco ci va comunque.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea in Cl manco ci va comunque.



A meno che non la vinca, cosa assai dura, ma non certo impossibile.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il fegato degli Juventini sarà ormai spappolato. "Chi volete che se lo fila Conte? Ha fatto il CT solo perché nessuna big lo voleva" e via dicendo. Spero che il prossimo anno la Juve becchi proprio il Chelsea in Champions League.



Il Chelsea l'anno prossimo la Champions non la fa quasi sicuramente...mi sa che a Gonde tocca guardarsela ancora in tv


----------



## Juve nel cuore (25 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il fegato degli Juventini sarà ormai spappolato. "Chi volete che se lo fila Conte? Ha fatto il CT solo perché nessuna big lo voleva" e via dicendo. Spero che il prossimo anno la Juve becchi proprio il Chelsea in Champions League.



ma ste cose dove le hai lette?


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea in Cl manco ci va comunque.



Chi lo sa, vedremo. 



juventino ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea l'anno prossimo la Champions non la fa quasi sicuramente...mi sa che a Gonde tocca guardarsela ancora in tv



Se non ci andrà l'anno prossimo, ci andrà tra due anni, da vincitrice della Premier League. Poi in Champions darà una bella piallata alla Juve se ci sarà ancora Allegri in panca.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea l'anno prossimo la Champions non la fa quasi sicuramente...mi sa che a Gonde tocca guardarsela ancora in tv



Ed è quasi un bene per lui avere tutta la settimana per imbastire un progetto come si deve...


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> ma ste cose dove le hai lette?



Le ho lette qua dentro, come in un noto forum Juventino. Li ne dicevano di tutti i colori e c'erano solo Gobbi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *Dato che l'anno prossimo arriverà un allenatore italiano*, questo significa che i nostri ""sogni"" sono finiti.



Chi lo ha detto?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque statisticamente gli allenatori italiani preparati fanno molto bene all'estero ed in Premier.

Persino quel mediocre di Mancini vinse la Premier.

Forse dirò una sciocchezza, ma per me Mourinho sarà un fail allo United. Non mi sembra il tipo giusto per ricostruire


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa, vedremo.
> 
> 
> 
> Se non ci andrà l'anno prossimo, ci andrà tra due anni, da vincitrice della Premier League. Poi in Champions darà una bella piallata alla Juve se ci sarà ancora Allegri in panca.



Nemmeno in Europa League vanno...
Per cui se ne riparlerà tra due anni, forse.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (25 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Le ho lette qua dentro, come in un noto forum Juventino. Li ne dicevano di tutti i colori e c'erano solo Gobbi.



ok. io non sono d'accordo. per me col cambio conte-allegri ci abbiamo guadagnato ma antonio è un ottimo allenatore


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Alciato: Conte è il nuovo allenatore del Chelsea.*


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed è quasi un bene per lui avere tutta la settimana per imbastire un progetto come si deve...



Sicuro, ma il nodo cruciale è capire se riuscirà a mettere da parte il suo ego anteponendo il bene della squadra. Perché in Serie A poteva farlo (tanté che ci sono ancora un sacco di juventini che pendono dalle sue labbra), ma in Premier lo sbranano vivo a uno che si comporta in tal modo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sicuro, ma il nodo cruciale è capire se riuscirà a mettere da parte il suo ego anteponendo il bene della squadra. Perché in Serie A poteva farlo (tanté che ci sono ancora un sacco di juventini che pendono dalle sue labbra), ma in Premier lo sbranano vivo a uno che si comporta in tal modo.



Ah sì? Pensa che Mourinho là è un eroe


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Pensa che Mourinho là è un eroe



Si, ma Mourinho se lo può permettere vista la sua carriera e il suo palmares. Inoltre mi sembra che quest'anno abbia fatto una brutta fine proprio per tale motivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si, ma Mourinho se lo può permettere vista la sua carriera e il suo palmares. Inoltre mi sembra che quest'anno abbia fatto una brutta fine proprio per tale motivo.



Si ma ha già firmato per lo United, quindi alla fine contano i risultati e basta, come sempre

Staremo a vedere, non saprei proprio prevedere se Conte farà bene o meno


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Conte è il nuovo allenatore del Chelsea.*



Fiiiiuuuu...pericolo scampato.
Certo che il Chelsea ha deciso che in Europa proprio non vuole competere.
Comunque in campionato farà bene, come tutti gli allenatori italiani in Inghilterra. Tatticamente siamo troppo superiori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Conte è il nuovo allenatore del Chelsea.*



Mai piaciuto come allenatore. Vediamo se mi smentisce.


----------

